# Help me decide on my '09 costume



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

The snow white costume kinda looks like wonder woman to me. Just my opinion though.....I vote for the punk goth costume! Have fun with it either way!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree, it does remind me of wonder woman.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure looks like Wonder Woman to me as well!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

HPrincess, Run with Punk/Goth "fast"!lol 100% all the way. An all Goth costume done right would look both Delightfully Sensual and delightfully wicked without the punk as well.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I definitely see the wonder woman similarity. I will go with the goth idea.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah definately. To me, Halloween="dark" or "scary"related costumes at all times 
If you are really keen on the Snow White costume, you can always get it to wear to a birthday party or something.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

both sound cool. I do like wonder woman though


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

If you do the Red Riding Hood Rebel Toon that Party America also sells, you could have the best of both worlds.


----------



## bloody bill (Mar 12, 2009)

Why don't you do a Meth Minnie Mouse.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

go goth would be a change from pretty princess.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have decided to go goth with a twist. I am going as Abby Scuito from NCIS. She always dresses cute goth. & I'll wear a lab coat and carry around a Caf Pow.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

how about a goth snow white?


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

witchiepoo said:


>


Ooo. I like this. I love disney and having a twisted disney is even better.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe I'll go for twisted disney next year. I have officially decided on Abby from NCIS. I got the shirt and ordered the boots. Once I have more of the pieces I'll post pics for feedback.


----------

